# Shooting Houses



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Building another elevated shooting house this weekend. My standard set up is 5' x 6' x 6' inside height with both horizontal gun shooting windows and a few vertical bow shooting doors. I use treated lumber and a rubber roof and elevate them approx. 7' to floor so I can carry them with the forks on tractor loader.

Really comfortable and warm to hunt out of. Usually put a piece of carpet on the floor to quiet things and get a cheap swivel office chair. Still have to pay attention to the wind, but after they've been in place a while the deer get used to them and come by real close.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My deer stands are the front and back porches of our house.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what side do you put the door on ?

I think your saying you make them 5 foot by 6 foot with an inside height of 6 foot 

do you leave any platform outside the door or do you climb up the ladder and directly in 

are windows sliders or do they lif in or out ?

pictures ?

been talking about building one but it would need to fit in the back of a truck bed , because it would need to take a boat ride and that is all the bigger we can go 

probably would have to be in panels and assembled on site


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

*what side do you put the door on ?*
On one of the 5' walls in a direction I am unlikely to shoot.

*I think your saying you make them 5 foot by 6 foot with an inside height of 6 foot *
Yep

*do you leave any platform outside the door or do you climb up the ladder and directly in *
No platform. I do steep stairs or what is called a "ships ladder", a bit safer than a standard ladder.

*are windows sliders or do they lif in or out ?*
This has been my biggest challenge, coming up with windows and doors that work good and don't squeak. I made them on the last one, wood frames with plexiglass panes and bottom hinges so they fold inward and down. These have worked well. Have also done sliders which operate good, but are noisy. Sorry, I'm a computer dummy at posting pics.


With a little planning, I'm sure you could make a real nice panelized one that you assemble and set up in the field. Shadow hunter and ******* make some real nice ones, but you can get $2000 or more in them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have one that is 4'x4' 7 1/2 so you can work a ram rod in a muzzle loader inside. Seems a bit tight in there but easier to warm on really cold days also the one I seem to spend the most time in I guess is closest to the house. All are on skids so I can tow them with a tractor of the 4x4 ATV. They all have a 3 or 4 foot porch.









Another is 5'x6' x7 1/2'. I have been going to reduce it to 5x5 for a while but haven't did it yet.







Two more are 5x5 I think perfect size for me.









Windows are recycled glass and fold inside. Seen to many sliders froze shut with freezing rain or snow partly melted and froze. I use a hook to hold it open.



http://smg.photobucket.com/user/old...and hunting/121222_cannoncamera_5437.jpg.html



All of mine are modular also, I cut 2x4's to 1x1 1/2 That I screw the panel's to, use lag bolts to screw the panal's to the floor and at the corners. Carpet the floors with carpet set out for the trash people.
Stain the out side with Home Depot Behr oops fence and deck stain $5.00 a gallon and $15.00 for 5 gallons.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also have 3 I made with free pallets I had collected.

Those I made the 1'x1 1/2' frame, wrapped in black plastic then installed to boards. Cracks between boards was no big deal then or knot holes either.



 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Al, you need to put a hole - about the size of an outhouse hole - in the floor of those deer stands.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The perment ones are the recycled pallet blinds I dug a home and buried a 5 gallon pail with a few small holes in the bottom. Ran some of that black 3 quarter inch water line up into the blind with funnel for guys to use instead of P jugs. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Several years ago I picked up a bunch of those old 4 & 6 pane windows from the trash heap. When I was thinking about windows for my deer blinds I decided I could use those panes in the deer blind.

Cut out the wood part of the frames and dis a pass as near center with the table saw as a slot for the glass to set in.





Cut the frame parts so you can later trim once the glass is installed.



 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Got the platform built and the box framed and skinned over the weekend.
They are built separately in my shop, then I will take them to location and stack the box on top of the platform with loader & forks.

Box exterior is 1/2" treated plywood. Will put a piece of rubber roofing over the top, then paint the exterior walls. The tedious part is building all of the windows and doors.


----------

